# Louise Young Brushes - Where to get in USA



## Gorgeous2407 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ive been hearing alot lately about Louise Young Brushes.Does anyone know where i can get these in USA? Besides EBay though.I personally don't use EBay.Ive looked on the Louise Young website and i  don't believe they ship to USA,unless i missed the information on the site.But if im wrong please let me know.And if anyone in USA has purchased and had them shipped I'm wondering what you paid? Thanks everyone


----------



## Odette (Mar 6, 2010)

They will ship anywhere in the world, just email them.


----------



## Gorgeous2407 (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_They will ship anywhere in the world, just email them._

 

Actually i already did email them....asking if they would ship to me in the USA but i never got a reply.I guess i can try to email them again.Thanks for your help.


----------



## lmca98 (Jan 19, 2012)

they do ship to the usa, I just got mine, it averages $10 to $11 for international shipping.


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, they definitely ship to the US. I ordered several brushes, and the essential eyeshadow palette.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 20, 2012)

Back in November, they tweeted saying they'll be more readily available in the US sometime this year. I don't know anything else beyond that. Personally I'm hoping for a somewhat lower price point.  https://twitter.com/#!/LYCosmetics/status/140012687777214464


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Uppitydate!  Looks like they'll, hopefully, be available in the US toward the end of the year.  https://twitter.com/#!/LYCosmetics/status/162823776998924288


----------



## flexibleloyalty (Feb 27, 2012)

I just checked out teh website myself, they do ship to the US but its kind of pricey...


----------



## shellygrrl (May 14, 2012)

Finally bit the bullet and ordered a couple of brushes, and got them in this past Thursday -- LY14 and LY38. I'm already in love with them.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks like they'll have some news for US customers soon!  https://twitter.com/LYCosmetics/status/261837965884530689


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 6, 2012)

Select Louise Young brushes are now available through Nordstrom, my fellow USicans!   Clickity-click-click!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 6, 2012)

(deleted)


----------



## Teger (Dec 6, 2012)

It's good to see these are available in the USA now!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Dec 8, 2012)

I really want to try that huge fan brush that Goss used in his contouring video.  I'm glad they're available through Nordies now bc I'll be able to get them now


----------



## Teger (Dec 13, 2012)

The fan brush is nice, but it does shed A LOT, just so you know!
  	I've had mine for several months now and every time it's shed... has gotten better with time≈ƒ˙ç√∫ç¥†∂¥


----------



## Teger (Dec 13, 2012)

The fan brush sheds a lot. It does get better with time, but expect hair from it!


----------



## Shypo (Dec 29, 2012)

LOVE the LY38s!!  Wow.


----------

